# Input button on Dish remote will not switch TV inputs



## drumdude

Here's a solution in case anyone else has this problem.

Press Menu on your dish remote, then Settings and then Remote Manager. Select "Limited Mode" and disable it. Save your setting. Then press the clear TV button at the very top of your remote. Then press Menu and it should pull up your tv menu. Then press the Input button and you should be in business.


----------



## P Smith

wouldn't be easy to reboot the STB and cleanup temp bugs/memory leak ?


----------



## James Long

Not being able to change TV inputs is not a problem (or a bug), it is a feature. What is described is the documented way of turning off the feature.

The feature is there for customers who do not want the input on their TV to be changed. (Leave the TV input set to DISH and let the DISH receiver control what is seen on the screen.)


----------



## patmurphey

It's normally a nice one button PIP swap.


----------



## NYDutch

patmurphey said:


> It's normally a nice one button PIP swap.


Nicer than the "Swap" button?


----------



## patmurphey

Depends on the remote model...


----------



## NYDutch

True enough... The 40.0 and others have a "Swap" button in the PIP section.


----------



## drumdude

James Long said:


> Not being able to change TV inputs is not a problem (or a bug), it is a feature. What is described is the documented way of turning off the feature.
> 
> The feature is there for customers who do not want the input on their TV to be changed. (Leave the TV input set to DISH and let the DISH receiver control what is seen on the screen.)


That may be true but if so, DISH needs to train their Customer Support Reps (CSR's) better because they did not know this. The CSR told me the input button would not work with my Sony TV. I knew this was incorrect so I figured it out myself.


----------



## Darrin Carty

Hi guys,
Registered just to make this post.

Unfortunately none of what I've read anywhere online has helped. Limited mode off, etc. did nothing for my HOPPER3/Model54.1 remote combo and Firestick (on different inputs obviously) connected to a new Visio TV.

Here's how I found to do it with my equipment.
(FIRST, turn off limited mode, yes)

then to change inputs:
1) press Tv button. This will generate a moving "screensaver" type box with instructions to hit the SAT button, I.e., 'you goofed, this doesn't work" kind of message
HOWEVER
2) while this error message is running, I am able to use the INPUT button to switch inputs on my Visio to my Firestick!
3) *the input button works but nothing else does UNTIL complying and pushing the SAT button - then all goes back to normal.

Hope this workaround helps a frustrated soul going crazy trying to get the remote to switch inputs!


----------



## scooper

Interesting - works on my LG in the bedroom- but only between active tuners.


----------



## dennispap

Darrin Carty said:


> View attachment 30306
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> Registered just to make this post.
> Unfortunately none of what I've read anywhere online has helped. Limited mode off, etc. did nothing for my HOPPER3/Model54.1 remote combo and Firestick (on different inputs obviously) connected to a new Visio TV.
> Here's how I found to do it with my equipment.
> (FIRST, turn off limited mode, yes)
> then to change inputs:
> 1) press Tv button. This will generate a moving "screensaver" type box with instructions to hit the SAT button, I.e., 'you goofed, this doesn't work" kind of message
> HOWEVER
> 2) while this error message is running, I am able to use the INPUT button to switch inputs on my Visio to my Firestick!
> 3) *the input button works but nothing else does UNTIL complying and pushing the SAT button - then all goes back to normal.
> 
> Hope this workaround helps a frustrated soul going crazy trying to get the remote to switch inputs!


Wouldn't call that a work around. That is how it is supposed to work. You might still be in limited mode. When i press the TV button , i don't get that pop up and i can control the TV functions.


----------



## Pawnee

Darrin Carty said:


> View attachment 30306
> 
> 
> Hi guys,
> Registered just to make this post.
> 
> Unfortunately none of what I've read anywhere online has helped. Limited mode off, etc. did nothing for my HOPPER3/Model54.1 remote combo and Firestick (on different inputs obviously) connected to a new Visio TV.
> 
> Here's how I found to do it with my equipment.
> (FIRST, turn off limited mode, yes)
> 
> then to change inputs:
> 1) press Tv button. This will generate a moving "screensaver" type box with instructions to hit the SAT button, I.e., 'you goofed, this doesn't work" kind of message
> HOWEVER
> 2) while this error message is running, I am able to use the INPUT button to switch inputs on my Visio to my Firestick!
> 3) *the input button works but nothing else does UNTIL complying and pushing the SAT button - then all goes back to normal.
> 
> Hope this workaround helps a frustrated soul going crazy trying to get the remote to switch inputs!


Thank you for your input. I have been trying to figure this out for months. I found this site with your input and it worked immediately. I have the hopper3, with a vizio tv, with the firestick connected on an input and it gets so frustrating to have use so many remotes. To either use the firestick remote to get to fire tv or use my vizio remote to change to the other inputs (which actually my dog chewed that remote up and I had to change the inputs from the TV instead). So thank you, thank you. You were such a blessing with your advice.


----------



## MrDeltoric

drumdude said:


> Here's a solution in case anyone else has this problem.
> 
> Press Menu on your dish remote, then Settings and then Remote Manager. Select "Limited Mode" and disable it. Save your setting. Then press the clear TV button at the very top of your remote. Then press Menu and it should pull up your tv menu. Then press the Input button and you should be in business.


THANK YOU! Made an account just to say thanks. My grandmother was having issues with her new remote and no one else could help. After google searching the issue your fix came up. The location of that setting is a little different, making your steps a bit outdated, but the setting is still the same and your fix worked. Cheers mate i hope you see this


----------



## P Smith

MrDeltoric said:


> The location of that setting is a little different,


it would benefit other people, if you will describe new procedure


----------



## Jim5506

My Sony STR-DH550 does the input switching for me, so I need limited mode that limits the remote to power on/off on my TV - HURRAH!!

But of course I have 4 remotes handy anyway (TiVo1; TiVo2; Dish; Sony Surround HT; Blu-Ray), OOPS 5 remotes.


----------

